# [Verschenke] Fünf Dota2-Lizenzen



## Pi2ThePo (2. Juli 2013)

*[Verschenke] Fünf Dota2-Lizenzen*

Tag zusammen,

da ich neu hier bin und nicht weiß, was ich mit den Lizenzen anfangen soll, habe ich mir gedacht, ich gebe mal nen guten Einstand 

Also habe fünf Dota2-Lizenzen zu verschenken. Die ersten fünf User, die mir eine PN mit dem Betreff "Dota2-Lizenz" schreiben, bekommen das Steam geschenk per E-Mail oder direkt an seinen Steam Account geschickt - je nachdem, was ihr möchtet 

2 von 5 verfügbar


Viel Glück
Pi2ThePo


----------



## smooth1980 (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn sich keiner meldet weils im Prinzip jeder im Überschuss hat kannst du sie aufm steam Markt Verkaufen für 1 Cent das Stück oder einfach Löschen aus deinem Inventar.


----------



## FIagg (2. Juli 2013)

Ich würde es behalten. Dota2-Linzenzen werden sicherlich bald zu einer Online-Währung.


----------



## smooth1980 (2. Juli 2013)

FIagg schrieb:


> Ich würde es behalten. Dota2-Linzenzen werden sicherlich bald zu einer Online-Währung.


 

Glaube Ich nicht dran aber muss jeder selbst wissen . Hab letztens erst 14 Dota 2 Lizenzen aus meinem Inventar gelöscht.Warum ? weil Ich einfach keinen mehr kenne der es noch nicht hat.


----------



## Pi2ThePo (2. Juli 2013)

Ich lasse das Angebot einfach mal ne Weile bestehen. Wenn jemand irgendwann nochmal eine Lizenz brauch, weiß er wo er eine bekommen kann.

Grüße
Pi2ThePo


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2013)

Wie kommt es denn, dass es da so viele Lizenzen gibt?


@Pi2ThePo: nette Sache, selbst falls das echt schon "jeder" hat


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie kommt es denn, dass es da so viele Lizenzen gibt?


 Weil jeder, der eine hat ständig neue kriegt. Wenn du welche abgibst, kriegste bald darauf wieder neue.
Hab auch noch 20 Stück, falls einer ein paar möchte...


----------



## Kaisan (4. Juli 2013)

Kann auch 21 anbieten - kann die Teile nicht mehr sehen! Kenne wirklich keinen Steam-Nutzer, der keine Dota 2-Lizenz sein Eigen nennt - tja, gibt´s halt im Überfluss.


----------



## blitzmax (1. August 2013)

Was ne Dota 2 Lizenz x)


----------

